# 'Stubborn' Connemara - ANY ADVICE PLEASE?



## ssanta (19 November 2015)

Three months ago, I swapped my forward-going horse for my daughters (she's now 5ft 11) kick-a-long, 14.2, pure bred Connemara.  Hes 21 years old and extremely stubborn and very, very slow (unless HE wants to go faster); loves humans (hates other horses: hes the boss in the field); perfect manners; highly intelligent; no vices; can charm a treat from anyone. I ride him 4 to 5 times a week, trying to bring him back into work. I am working with him to respond to a squeeze rather than kick, kick, kick, - he's a very fast learner, but still very, very slow. If you push him or confront him he just goes slower. My daughter used spurs (which sort of worked), but Im not keen. And the one time we fed him a competition mix, instead of his balancer, he bucked my daughter off. 

I was genuinely worried he might be in pain, so I had him fully checked out by our vet (nothing wrong), even had him on Danilon for 10 days just in case, but made no difference. My physio said she wishes half the youngsters I see were as sound as him.  

The only time I can get him to move at a normal pace, is when I ask him to halt, walk 8 paces, counting out loud (he keeps in time with me counting), then trot (for a short distance)  really enjoys it, almost pre-empts it (bit like ready, steady go).  But take him into the sand school or out for any other hack than the one he likes (shortest of course) and hes beyond, painfully slow, unless HE decides to go faster. I have had glimmers of hope, twice - on two of the hacks he has completely changed character, forward going, even had to use my reins - but for no obvious reason why.

He had the summer off, but he seemed bored and fed up in the field so I dont want to retire him yet. 

I would love to do veteran showing with him, as he loved going out and about with my daughter, but having enough trouble trying to get him to move enough, to get fit. 

Im beginning to get frustrated .. am I being impatient?

I would be extremely grateful for any advice or suggestions, training techniques, or similar experiences, PLEASE?


----------



## epeters91 (19 November 2015)

What is he like when ridden with other ponies? Maybe he's a little bored on his own? At his age I'd want to do things I enjoyed like my favourite short hack I defintiely wouldn't be bothered about schooling  It might be that he's past the point of wanting to do too much ridden work but if he loves humans then he probably would be bored in a field. Maybe he just wants an easy life with the odd ride in exchange for lots of cuddles and fuss


----------



## Makemineacob (19 November 2015)

Sounds bored, you say you are trying to bring him back into work but you are riding him 4 to 5 times a week, can you vary what you are doing with him a bit more maybe, what about some ground work and games, I have an old boy that I do stuff with just on the ground and he has had a new lease of life with liberty games and he has much more energy and motivation.  I have a really good book, think it's called something like 100 games your horse will want to play and it's been invaluable in giving him a different interest in his older years.


----------



## ssanta (19 November 2015)

I ride him out with my daughter at weekends. One of his more forward going rides was with company, but the other wasn't.  My vet and physio both told me to keep him working as they felt that retiring him now would be the worst thing for him. He ended up with intermittent stifle hitch after his break in the summer, which has stopped since working him again. I started hacking him out for 10 mins a day, increasing the time slowly. Three months down the line we are still walking and now attempting to trot occasionally - I've given up with the sand school.  He did senior pony club with my daughter last year with no problems.  I just can't work out his attitude and want to do the right thing for him.  I will definitely get the book you suggested.  Thank you for your comments.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 November 2015)

Box him up and take him somewhere new for a hack maybe ?  Older horses can get bored with the same routine.


----------



## Orca (19 November 2015)

I know a Connemara (funnily enough), who hates schooling. He behaves similarly, like a kick along when he really isn't one. The trick with him turns out to be having a single jump set up in the school! It doesn't matter how small or even how often it's used but just knowing he might have the opportunity to jump changes his outlook completely. If the jump is in a different position each session, his excitement is renewed! Jumps on hacks have the same effect. Is there anything like this which you could use to encourage yours?


----------



## Makemineacob (19 November 2015)

This is the link to the book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/From-Leading-Liberty-Training-Games/dp/0851319750

We've found as the old boy has gotten older he has gotten more fussy and determined to do just what he chooses, so maybe your boy is just indeed wanting an easier life.  Ours loves the liberty games as it's something different to what he's done in his life before and it really has woken him up and given him a totally new lease of life and he now plays in the field with the wee ones!


----------



## ssanta (20 November 2015)

Great idea about taking him out. The last time he behaved like a youngster was when my daughter took him to the beach with friends.  He was so excited, couldn't stand still - loved it. I guess I'm just worried that he's not fit enough yet.  

Love the jump in the school idea.  Just goes to prove that sometimes you can find the 'key' to motivating them again.

At the last SJ comp my daughter took him to, back in April, he had a clear round in the 70cm, coming 4th and them when asked to do the 80cm he put the brakes on and said 'No'. I knew then that he had done all he could for my daughter and it was time for an easier life for him.  I really only would like him as a happy hack, with a few local veteran shows if poss (may be in-hand). I retired my daughters 13hh at the age of 18 at he has hind leg problems, but there is nothing physically wrong with our Connie. May be I've got it all wrong and made his life too quiet.  

Thank you for all you comments - really helpful and have made me think.  Have ordered the book too.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (20 November 2015)

I may be off the mark but is he the same when your daughter rides him or is he more forward going with her on board?


----------



## Orca (20 November 2015)

For what it's worth, my first pony wasn't retired until he was over 30! Even then, it wasn't because he wasn't willing but because he started tripping (and given he was prone to bolting, this was particularly dangerous for both him and me). He was still enjoying full day events and hunts until the day he was retired. Connemara's are tough little things and your thoughts about him not being ready for a quiet life just yet definitely are worth considering, I think. The book sounds great, I might order it too!


----------



## ssanta (20 November 2015)

My daughter rides well, has had lessons and does PC, while I am more of a happy hacker now, but have ridden since a child up to local show level (I'm now in my 40's).  She used spurs on him, and may be I'm being ridiculous, but I'm not keen to use them. 
I'm beginning to think it's me being impatient: I've been working with him to respond to a squeeze, not the kick-kick-kick he's used to, which is working, but slow; and I think I might be comparing him, still, to my very forward going horse. It's patience, isn't it!?
Thank you Orca, I love hearing about successful older horses - gives me hope! I'm going to read the book and give it a go, and get him out and about and see what happens.


----------



## ester (20 November 2015)

No chance he might have cushings given his age?

How is he to lunge?

I think it can be tricky when they don't appreciate being told off for it and react by getting even stuffier. My 22yo welshie is a bit of an ambler particularly (ok when up the pace!) but does respond to a FGS walk on boot , and oats .


----------



## FestiveFuzz (20 November 2015)

ssanta said:



			My daughter rides well, has had lessons and does PC, while I am more of a happy hacker now, but have ridden since a child up to local show level (I'm now in my 40's).  She used spurs on him, and may be I'm being ridiculous, but I'm not keen to use them. 
I'm beginning to think it's me being impatient: I've been working with him to respond to a squeeze, not the kick-kick-kick he's used to, which is working, but slow; and I think I might be comparing him, still, to my very forward going horse. It's patience, isn't it!?
Thank you Orca, I love hearing about successful older horses - gives me hope! I'm going to read the book and give it a go, and get him out and about and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, my thinking was just if you are significantly taller or heavier than your daughter it may have caused him to be less forward/ploddy. I'm meaning absolutely no offence here, I just recently had a lady out who was interested in buying my boy. I'm about 8st 4, and she said she was around 11st, but I was amazed at how ploddy my usually forward boy became. Likewise, in my dressage saddle I ride with much longer stirrups to compensate for bigger knee rolls and have found he's not as forward as my leg aids are in the wrong place. He's only 14.3hh so my legs become a little long on him.


----------



## L&M (20 November 2015)

Ha ha! I feel your pain!

I owned a fab connie for several years and was the most obstinate horse I have ever owned - to school it was like 'thrashing a dead donkey' and hacking was so tedious. No artificial aids helped and came to the conclusion he had gone sour, as had competed a lot BSJA as a younger horse. Like you I suspected a physical problem, but after numerous vets/physio checks etc, still shed no light his disinterest in ridden work.

However I decided to take him hunting on a whim - and he was the most awesome little hunter I have ever owned! He lit up completely, never stopped in 5 seasons, and rather than being behind the leg, often had brake failure!

I am not saying this is the solution for you, but try to find an activity that he enjoys, then you may see a different side to him.


----------



## paddi22 (20 November 2015)

what's the surface like in your arena? if it's deep maybe he's struggling and its hard on him?


----------



## mirage (20 November 2015)

Agree with paddi22,it could be the surface. Our mare hated schooling until we moved from a woodchip to a rubber and sand school,she was like a different pony. Have you tried hunting or hunt rides? My daughter took her steady cob in a hunt ride and had no brakes at all. I could barely hold him on the way back to the trailer.


----------

